# Hudson's Bay may go private again



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

IIRC, if it happens this would be the second time HBC has gone from being traded on the Toronto stock exchange to private.

https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/h...r-bid-to-take-retailer-private-151604650.html


Cheers


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Mercifully, let's hope they go private one last time, never to be see again in public markets. Death of a thousand cuts.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I thought they would have closed their doors a long time ago but some how they are still around.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I think HBC could be profitable if they dropped some departments and reduced their footprint by 50%. They have to know which ones are losers


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

The issue seems to be that their properties like Saks and Lord & Taylor are worth more than the business. But the only way to monetize them is to go private owing to SEC surveillance.

Rhone Capital wants the land.


----------

